# gripes



## jon_Gee (Aug 7, 2002)

www.importtrenz.com has "conversion kits" to for your "integra or civic" to make them look like an s14 "no one on your block has this kit!" WHAT SORT OF CRAP IS THIS? ARGH I hate! HATE HATE HATE!

ugh-i could say so much more, but i can't express it in writing (i'm tossing things around the room right now).

THE FUCK?!?!??

it even includes silvia headlights! i dont even think there's a kit for the 240 as complete as this! ...looking for an address and angry posse...let's have a lynch'n....


----------



## Brainstorm (May 7, 2002)

What is this world coming to?!!!!


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

You know what? I'm getting pretty tired of all this hate against Honda / Acura drivers. Why the hell do you care if somebody wants an S14 front end on their Civic? What's it to you? If a Civic or Integra owner is willing to spend $1800-plus on that kit, more power to them.

You guys bitch and moan because "all Civics look the same" but when something new and different comes out for them, you bitch and moan again! If you ask me, although I would go for the JDM headlight conversion if I drove a Honda, it's not a bad look, and makes for a show-stopping car.


----------



## MinorThreat (May 19, 2002)

im with samo lay off the honda and acura owners the only reason you bitch about them is because there is soo much aftermarket shit for thier cars and not ours, they are in the same mind set as us they are just trying to mod thier car and make it look original or make it look good except they have more options then us when it comes to performance and cosmetic mods that is 1 reason im gonna sell my sentra after this winter and get a 97 accord just because its easier to find shit for it


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Samo U have to understand where us Honduh haters are coming from. They have everything when it comes to after market--pretty soon they'll be able to get their whole car hooked up at pep boys... 

So here we are in our little Nissan family with I must admit some quality support-but very little- and here comes the HUGE Honduh family taking wut little we have and now getting it to fit their cars...

It just really bugs me....


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

They have everything for a reason - lots of people buy Hondas. They're reliable, good-looking, and fast. The aftermarket sees this demand and produces parts. It's called business. If you want more parts, why not call some companies or make the parts yourself.

I wanted a mesh grille, so instead of bitching and crying about it and complaining that Honda guys can get a million grilles for their cars, you know what I did? I built the damn thing myself.

I wanted fiberglass kick panels, so instead of bitching and crying about it and complaining that Honda guys can get plastic ones from Crutchfield, you know what I did? I built the damn things myself.

Do you know why Hondas even have a Silvia converson? Because somebody spent the extreme amount of time and money to have it custom done on his/her Honda, not because they complained that somebody else has all the aftermarket support. There was a time when you couldn't find aftermarket Honda parts...


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

If they want the looks of a Silvia, why dont they just buy one? For the couple grand they would have to drop for a good looking Silvia, they would have one hell of a project car. Not to mention they would have a RWD vehicle... I do agree w/ Jon-Gee. Keep the Hondas looking like a Honda and Nissans like Nissans.

While it pisses me off that the Honda guys have more products to choose from, I'm thankful for what we do have. We have so much less crap to sort through. just about everything made for our car is of good quality.



MP2050 said:


> *Samo U have to understand where us Honduh haters are coming from. They have everything when it comes to after market--pretty soon they'll be able to get their whole car hooked up at pep boys... *


I totally agree. they have such a huge market, it is taking from us. It seems that the more Honda parts there are, the less Nissan parts are available. Oh well. Atleast we have torque. 

I don't wanna sound prejudiced or something, but why can't the Honda guys keep their cars looking like their own? We don't go around making our cars look like an NSX do we? (though that is a beautiful car)


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

cmon guys, honestly, lets admit it, what do they have that we cant get

we get cams..
headers, intake, exausts, pulleys, body kits, wings, i make grills!. we have performanec clutches, hell, we make our cars look like skylines, just like hondas. ive seen a civic tail conversion on a 200sx. i mean cmon, what if i made my front end look like a camaro or something. or a RX7.. would i be like a honda.. nope everyone would be like "damn thats cool" because NO ONE has done it. its all originality.. i mean sure, honda\acura has alot of stuff.. but so what, its a FUDGING CAR.. unless you live in your car, who cares, think about this.. what do you care people see more, a beautiful house, or a beautiful car.. if you have a bad ass car, people think your house will be the same, but because all your money is invested into the car you have no money to pu into the house.. You should maybe consider this.. make your house bad ass, and your car semi-bad-ass.. and whalah!.. people who see your house, would shit there pants, and then they see your car, and is like "not too bad"


----------



## MinorThreat (May 19, 2002)

dono200sx said:


> I don't wanna sound prejudiced or something, but why can't the Honda guys keep their cars looking like their own? We don't go around making our cars look like an NSX do we? (though that is a beautiful car) [/B]


umm hate to burst your bubble but sentra owners also make thier cars look like other cars, such as the skyline body kit, ive seen a sentra with a s2000 taillights, Z3 fenders, altezza taillights, and skyline headlight conversion, those are just a coupla ive seen


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

NISSAN , HONDA , ACURA etc etc etc....

it a car ... you want it 2 mod it the way you want. If you wanna change it for a s2000 tails etc etc etc.. GREAT ! Do it. 

keep in mind that these conversions are what keepin food on my table and money in my pocket. DONT HATE . if everyone in the world thought like all keep same style then i be outta work no money and no food. 

think of how horrible life would be.


----------



## MinorThreat (May 19, 2002)

liuspeed, i hope your not refering to me being a "hater" because i am on your side, im all about whatever car you have it doesnt matter just mod it up the way you want and have fun doesnt matter what car you have and what pieces you are taking from other cars as long as you like it, thats all that counts


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2002)

Screw it im designing and building my own car......so no one can say theirs even looks close to it........

YEAH RIGHT........as i said before.....mod it the way you want.....if someone doesnt like it too bad....if they do and give ya props...cool.......at least you got noticed either way. And more then likely theres more then one Nissan or hon-duh out there thatll be done up almost the same........so give it up......enjoy what youve got and forget what everyone else thinks!!!!!!


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

dono200sx said:


> *If they want the looks of a Silvia, why dont they just buy one? [...] Keep the Hondas looking like a Honda and Nissans like Nissans.*


Maybe they don't want a Silvia. Maybe they want a front end conversion on their Civic or Integra. Maybe they've dumped $10k into their car and want to do something totally different and unique.



dono200sx said:


> *they have such a huge market, it is taking from us. It seems that the more Honda parts there are, the less Nissan parts are available.*


You've got to be joking  . Do you honestly think that some evil Honda driver is out there plotting to destroy the Nissan aftermarket? In recent months we've witnessed an absolute explosion of parts for various Nissan platforms - new body kits, cams and turbo for the GA16, etc. The Nissan aftermarket is growing by leaps and bounds.



> {i]Originally posted by dono200sx [/i]
> * I don't wanna sound prejudiced or something, but why can't the Honda guys keep their cars looking like their own?*


Because they don't want their car looking like every other Civic or Integra out there. There are an awful lot of modified Hondas out there, and it takes a lot to keep them looking different. Anyway, it's their car, so they can mod it however they want, no matter what you think. It's not taking _anything_ away from you.

Once again I return to my original point - you guys complain like crazy about all Hondas looking alike (which is far from true if you've gone to any major show, at least in the PNW) but when somebody does something _truly_ different, a clean conversion that looks great, again you whine and moan about it  .


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

> *liuspeed, i hope your not refering to me being a "hater" because i am on your side, im all about whatever car you have it doesnt matter just mod it up the way you want and have fun doesnt matter what car you have and what pieces you are taking from other cars as long as you like it, thats all that counts*



nope.. not callin u or referrin u as a hater...=)


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

I know- shi*- WE all know- this topic has been covered over and over- gain...

Now I must admit samo and a couple of you other guys are def. making sum good points. And now that I think about I guess if I was in a Corolla or Focus thread that was complaining about Honduh taking sum of thier parts It wouldnt really bother me--I probably would have ended up sounding alot like samo and Liu.....

So I guess I maybe need to let go of this Nissan Wall Ive got built up against Hondas.

I mean lets just say I would have ended up with a Civic instead of a Sentra... --I know I would be doing all I can to look as different from every other Civic out there....(GTR kit-etc....)

but I still cant help but HATE them just a little.....lol


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

man...i dunno guys...i see both sides of this...yet i live in an area where honda, nissan, mustang, and camaro owners all hang out together.heck one of my best friends owns a mustang and we get along alright. now i do hate anything with multiple gigantic apc stickers and well i hate this term but "riced" out cars. *puts on flame suit* i even like some of those aluminum wings on certain cars..though id never put one on my car or any car i owned for that matter unless i was running 11's or 10's


----------



## terry dibler (Aug 28, 2002)

yall are luckier than me i drive a maxima and they dont have aftermaket headers or cams. and have you seen the body kit for it and its the only they have that i have seen. i am not going to give up my car and get one the aftermaket has crap for. because it is fun to drive and is pretty fast.i know there are supercharger kits for it but just think how much faster it would be with a good set of headers and cams


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

DAMN I didnt know Maximas had it so bad--WAIT I remember in the lasst issus of Super Street their was a whole page layout about sum new web page dedicated to Maximas....U might want to check it out.....

U C I support all NISSANS...lol


----------



## terry dibler (Aug 28, 2002)

i found the name of that web site it iswww.custommaxima.com they have the gtr body kit ihave been looking for thx for the info


----------

